# Netflix and Facebook teaming up to violate your privacy.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Logged on to Netflix to see if there was anything good and noticed something that will be causing me to cancel my account.

If you notice in the middle right of this photo, there is a area marked "watched this" with two little pictures underneath. Those are the profile photos of two of my Facebook friends (the Facebook that was shut down a few days ago) who said I they wanted me to know what they watched, and I'd be willing to bet they can see what I watch, which is none of their business.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I NEVER understand why people feel the need to use the F word in a forum...

1. it takes longer to make your point using it
2. it seems immature 
3. We should be a polite society

4. if you really feel the need to use the word or shorthand for it and or lack control...out it in the rant section


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fixed it, Maine-Marine.

As far as the point of the OP, looks like I will be canceling my Netflix, too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Scary world we live in. No face book account no twitter none of that stuff for me. And I use about 20 different email accounts that I never check from home.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Facebook is the debble. No thanks. Hell I worry about my commiecast connection and forums I regularly visit.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't feel violated. They are free, as a business, to collaborate and do what ever they want and I'm free not to use them. I'm not sure why people feel violated when using a private corporations services? These corps are in it for profit. Profit creates jobs, innovation, and success. Im all for it. If they do so in a way that bugs me, or spend profits in a manner that bugs me then I use another corp.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon said:


> I don't feel violated. They are free, as a business, to collaborate and do what ever they want and I'm free not to use them. I'm not sure why people feel violated when using a private corporations services? These corps are in it for profit. Profit creates jobs, innovation, and success. Im all for it. If they do so in a way that bugs me, or spend profits in a manner that bugs me then I use another corp.


I will be using another corp. But, no, they are not free to share my information with other companies without my consent and in violation of the privacy policy/ terms of service.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My bad on the language. I was well into a 12 hour shift and quite peeved. I did at least star out some letters, expletives were only intended to accent my aggravation with the situation.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I fixed it, Maine-Marine.
> 
> As far as the point of the OP, looks like I will be canceling my Netflix, too.


I don't have that problem! I went on Netflix on my phone and didn't see that. I'm assuming you signed up differently than me. 
Who are we really kidding though. They know everything about us. Remember when Google tried to show everyone what news article you read?!! That was a mess!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> I don't have that problem! I went on Netflix on my phone and didn't see that. I'm assuming you signed up differently than me.
> Who are we really kidding though. They know everything about us. Remember when Google tried to show everyone what news article you read?!! That was a mess!!


Possibly. My Netflix and Facebook used the same email. 
I'll probably be getting a new email as well as soon as I retire the army.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Possibly. My Netflix and Facebook used the same email.
> I'll probably be getting a new email as well as soon as I retire the army.


Facebook is Satan!! I can't believe you used them to register for innocent Netflix.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> Facebook is Satan!! I can't believe you used them to register for innocent Netflix.


I didn't, I've had my Netflix account longer than Facebook if I remember correctly, but I would never intentionally link Facebook with something that stores my billing information.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

EVERYTHING is getting connected these days. There really is nothing we can do about it except for not using those services. You are right, they connected because they are on the same email account. You could probably turn off "Linking" on your phone and it would stop that. Just get a free Gmail or Yahoo for dumb stuff like that. I have an email that is literally titled [email protected] I use whenever any online business asks for my email.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

That's actually what that email is for. It's funny when business send me spam for Jack Reacher. Got some telemarketing calls too. 
Me "hello?"
Them "um, hello, yes, may I speak to a Mr. Jack Reacher?"
Me "BWAHAHAHA... no." *click


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is when you click to buy you agreed to that. Don't like it don't buy. I'll bet you who ever you want to buy from will have pretty much the same terms and conditions.

I don't really get your frustration? You said you won't buy from them. That is your recourse. Congrats.

If I have a widget. You want my widget. I'll ask for as much as I can to prosper from selling you the widget. Don't like my price don't buy. That is capitalism. It's how it works.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I will be using another corp. But, no, they are not free to share my information with other companies without my consent and in violation of the privacy policy/ terms of service.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon said:


> My guess is when you click to buy you agreed to that. Don't like it don't buy. I'll bet you who ever you want to buy from will have pretty much the same terms and conditions.
> 
> I don't really get your frustration? You said you won't buy from them. That is your recourse. Congrats.
> 
> If I have a widget. You want my widget. I'll ask for as much as I can to prosper from selling you the widget. Don't like my price don't buy. That is capitalism. It's how it works.


Don't have facebook where you are? Because you kind of sound like you think it's a store. 
Facebook is free. It's social media. You don't buy anything. It's just like a significantly more advanced version of this forum.
It makes its money selling add space and selling post exposure to corporations.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jiminy Cricket, Ripon; I don't see a call for protests outside the Netflix office. What I see is someone sharing what has been noticed and why he is going to close his account.

I agree with him.

I pay a monthly fee for the ability to watch movies. I don't pay for Netflix to tell everyone what I watched, last night. It is none of their business. If I deem it their business, I will personally tell them.

Privacy.

Do I care if anyone knows I watched Helicopter Missions: Vietnam Firefight | Smithsonian Channel the night before last? No, I don't, but that is beside the point.

Am I for companies making money? Of course. Are there lines that need not be crossed? Danged skippy, there are.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Danged skippy, there are.


Is Skippy Slippy's younger brother?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Facebook isn't free just because you don't pay dollars for it. You think they give you that bandwith, software and programming service for free? Sillyness. They charge you its just not in money. Its in giving a name, an email address, and then showing you advertisements that others pay for; don't want to give them access to your information then don't sign up. You are free to do that; but not free to use their products without compensation - you just don't recognize the compensation due. Maybe that is why you are mad. Maybe it wasn't clear to you what you "paid" to sign up - but it wasn't free.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Don't have facebook where you are? Because you kind of sound like you think it's a store.
> Facebook is free. It's social media. You don't buy anything. It's just like a significantly more advanced version of this forum.
> It makes its money selling add space and selling post exposure to corporations.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry Denton it is their business. That is how they provide you movies at such a ridiculously low price point. By all means man - set up a service that doesn't share data with anyone and see who buys it - my guess is no one would because no one would pay the price. It is most definitely their business to gather information on members and sell it. Don't like it - quit the service - after all its part of the "cost" of buying their goods in a FREE country. I don't get all this animosity from people back side hurt over a for profit company trying to make a profit? We aren't talking about the government. We're talking about FREE ENTERPRISE and I thought most of you guys were all in favor of FREEDOM around here? Or does that FREEDOM end when it bugs you?



Denton said:


> Jiminy Cricket, Ripon; I don't see a call for protests outside the Netflix office. What I see is someone sharing what has been noticed and why he is going to close his account.
> 
> I agree with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon said:


> Sorry Denton it is their business. That is how they provide you movies at such a ridiculously low price point. By all means man - set up a service that doesn't share data with anyone and see who buys it - my guess is no one would because no one would pay the price. It is most definitely their business to gather information on members and sell it. Don't like it - quit the service - after all its part of the "cost" of buying their goods in a FREE country. I don't get all this animosity from people back side hurt over a for profit company trying to make a profit? We aren't talking about the government. We're talking about FREE ENTERPRISE and I thought most of you guys were all in favor of FREEDOM around here? Or does that FREEDOM end when it bugs you?


No. That is not how they do what they do so cheap. That's why Netflix split into two companies and the dvd company almost bankrupt immediately. 
Netflix expenses are limited to server maintenance, advertising, and corporate contracting. They service every country that their service is legal in.
Yes they sell anonymous cookie data to marketing research companies which is understood in the TOA and privacy policy.

They never requested not received my permission to share my viewing habits and history with non corporate entities, and especially never received my permission to do so with my personal information attached to it.

And neither did Facebook.

That is a violation of my personal privacy.

That's not anonymous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Sorry Denton it is their business. That is how they provide you movies at such a ridiculously low price point. By all means man - set up a service that doesn't share data with anyone and see who buys it - my guess is no one would because no one would pay the price. It is most definitely their business to gather information on members and sell it. Don't like it - quit the service - after all its part of the "cost" of buying their goods in a FREE country. I don't get all this animosity from people back side hurt over a for profit company trying to make a profit? We aren't talking about the government. We're talking about FREE ENTERPRISE and I thought most of you guys were all in favor of FREEDOM around here? Or does that FREEDOM end when it bugs you?


As has been stated, nobody here is advocating the firebombing of Netflix headquarters. We first stated what your said what we oughta do - quit.

Again, didn't I say I am for free enterprise, profit, and all that? I did. However, as I said, there are lines that should not be crossed, and privacy is one of those lines.

Now, if you are for the violation of privacy, feel free to get, keep or whatever, Netflix.

I do find it irritating that someone thinks those of us who believe a corporation doesn't have the right to violate our privacy are getting "butthurt," not to mention suggesting we are against free enterprise for feeling this way. Then again, what about turn-about being fair play? You are advocating basic human rights being violated in the name of chasing the almighty dollar, right? It's OK, as today's technology makes it so easy to ignore one's right to privacy that it no longer should be an expectation, right?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have an idea. I'm going to start my own LLC. In the not too distant future. When I do, Ripon, I want you to use my services. I'll be your bodyguard. You will apply for my services and I will provide you with my privacy policy stating I will not share any of your identifying information, which you will sign. I will then post, on my company website, your application, your ID, your social security card, phone number, address, etc. to advertise that you use my service which is, therefore, awesome.

Sound good?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This whole conversation is silly. There is no privacy anymore!! If you don't like it. Go offline!! Oh and good luck with that. 
The worst 2 offenders are Google and Facebook. If you use them, you can't complain about a damn thing. They know every damn thing you are doing. Oh and you agreed to it with the click of your mouse!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> This whole conversation is silly. There is no privacy anymore!! If you don't like it. Go offline!! Oh and good luck with that.
> The worst 2 offenders are Google and Facebook. If you use them, you can't complain about a damn thing. They know every damn thing you are doing. Oh and you agreed to it with the click of your mouse!


Bull crap. That I buy a product or service does not mean I give up privacy by choice, and it doesn't mean I should expect my privacy to be compromised. And, they know nobody reads hours of BS. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Bull crap. That I buy a product or service does not mean I give up privacy by choice, and it doesn't mean I should expect my privacy to be compromised. And, they know nobody reads hours of BS. Ain't nobody got time for that!


Ssshhhhh!!! I'm watching a movie on Netflix while surfing Facebook!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ssshhhhh!!! I'm watching a movie on Netflix while surfing Facebook!!


Yes, you are an instigator, a perpetrator, a sideline taunter...

...a smoker, a toker, a midnight joker....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, you are an instigator, a perpetrator, a sideline taunter...
> 
> ...a smoker, a toker, a midnight joker....


As soon as you click on "Agree" you sell your soul to the devil. 
I work for him, I should know!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> As soon as you click on "Agree" you sell your soul to the devil.
> I work for him, I should know!!!


Yes, you are the travel agent.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So I just added photobucket to the list of things I don't use. Big thank you to a member who alerted me to a serious OPSEC breach. Granted, the breach was my fault in this case, as I did not double check certain settings. When I went through the settings and deleted the account I actually discovered several security features that were actually pretty awesome. 

To be clear, I'm leaving photobucket out of laziness, not out of anything photobucket itself did persay.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have to give explicit authorization for Netflix to interact with your FB account.
This is a non-issue.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So I just added photobucket to the list of things I don't use. Big thank you to a member who alerted me to a serious OPSEC breach. Granted, the breach was my fault in this case, as I did not double check certain settings. When I went through the settings and deleted the account I actually discovered several security features that were actually pretty awesome.
> 
> To be clear, I'm leaving photobucket out of laziness, not out of anything photobucket itself did persay.


Well, this explains why none of your pics are showing up anymore...
I thought there was something buggy going on.

And here I was, just about to go rummaging through your albums...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Well, this explains why none of your pics are showing up anymore...
> I thought there was something buggy going on.
> 
> And here I was, just about to go rummaging through your albums...


Someone did rummage, and thankfully let me know when they found an OPSEC breach. I will be finding an other way to post photos. I will likely upload them directly from now on, but I can't do so from my phone.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Someone did rummage, and thankfully let me know when they found an OPSEC breach. I will be finding an other way to post photos. I will likely upload them directly from now on, but I can't do so from my phone.


I just set such albums to "private" and they are invisible to the rummagers.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My guess is you have not interpreted the terms and conditions as their lawyers have. When you signed up - you agreed. Don't want it - fire them. You are free to fire them. They are free to charge what they want (including your data). Don't like them reselling your data don't be there customer. I still don't get why people are upset about this? They sell you a service that is 100 and 10% completely voluntary and not required and people get upset when their data is used? That is the cost of giving them your business period. And I dare say they make a lot more off your data then you think and it is a reason why the price points are so cheap compared to alternative solutions. There is NO VIOLATION of your personal privacy when you AGREE to do business with these people. If you didn't agree to do business with them then yes it would be a reach into your privacy but I assure you - those terms and conditions will suffice 110% of the time as to the use of your personal data.



Jakthesoldier said:


> No. That is not how they do what they do so cheap. That's why Netflix split into two companies and the dvd company almost bankrupt immediately.
> Netflix expenses are limited to server maintenance, advertising, and corporate contracting. They service every country that their service is legal in.
> Yes they sell anonymous cookie data to marketing research companies which is understood in the TOA and privacy policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry but you act butt hurt and you act anti capitalist like a screaming socialist you get the terms tossed at you. A private company does not violate your privacy once YOU decide to do BUSINESS with them. People that get bothered by this either don't understand terms and conditions or are silly anti capitalist zealots that don't get how the real world works. I'm not sure which category you fit into or a little of both but I get tire of people crying a river when a company they've given money and information too uses that information for their profit. Its just stupid.



Denton said:


> As has been stated, nobody here is advocating the firebombing of Netflix headquarters. We first stated what your said what we oughta do - quit.
> 
> Again, didn't I say I am for free enterprise, profit, and all that? I did. However, as I said, there are lines that should not be crossed, and privacy is one of those lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You have not offered me anything I want - netflix doesn't either so I'm not a customer - but if I am a customer of a bank, an insurance company, and a few other corporations. I could care less what those entities do with my data so long as it doesn't fuel criminal behavior or is sold to criminals - selling it to people who want to market to me helps me keep my services/ products more affordable so I don't care.

And by the way show me where some private co with a privacy statement publishes a social security number for its customers? You are just being silly - like anyone who some how thinks when they sign a form online they have privacy coming to them.



Jakthesoldier said:


> I have an idea. I'm going to start my own LLC. In the not too distant future. When I do, Ripon, I want you to use my services. I'll be your bodyguard. You will apply for my services and I will provide you with my privacy policy stating I will not share any of your identifying information, which you will sign. I will then post, on my company website, your application, your ID, your social security card, phone number, address, etc. to advertise that you use my service which is, therefore, awesome.
> 
> Sound good?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes it does. That is why you don't get it. I suggest you go 100% off grid.

If you like Netflix I must assume you like movies? I'm not a user of Netflix so I can't relate. But I find it totally cool you like movies. Those people who make movies make them available to netflix for payment, and part of that payment is YOUR information on who watches their movies. That is because they are likely to resell that information to products featured in their movies. When you sign up for netflix I would suspect your data is shared about 600x or maybe more with every movie you watch. Alone your data is worth very little but as I understand it netflix has 100's of millions of users and displays billions of movies. The reason they are profitable and nearly $600 a share in stock value (yes I own its stock) is because it profits nicely off the data - the idea you thought that data was private was just wrong - you are misinformed.



Denton said:


> Bull crap. T*hat I buy a product or service does not mean I give up privacy by choice*, and it doesn't mean I should expect my privacy to be compromised. And, they know nobody reads hours of BS. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Facebook is the debble. My wife is from Peru, that's how she pronounces it too. I'm always picking on her about her stuff like that. I showed her the post, we both laughed like crazy! Thanks!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We give our privacy away like we do our taxes and our freedoms. A little at the time. One day, it will be to late and we will have neither freedom, privacy, or our money and we will wonder (well, some of us won't) what happened and how did it happen.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon I swear to christ you were dropped on your head. If my data is commercially available, then it is fueling crime. Seriously aside from the idea that you seem to think your personal private information is magically signed away when you do business with someone. 

That isn't free enterprise. That's a violation of provacy. My privacy trumps your business, and no, I didn't give permission for them to share my information when I signed up. The privacy policies changed and there was no agreeing, disagreeing, or even anything more than an annual notification of what the policy was that day.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I may have well be dropped on my head - take it up with Pop when you get up stairs and see him, in the meantime 
https://www.netflix.com/PrivacyPolicy

Some lovely reading for you. The minute you clicked "ok" and gave them "money" you became an asset they can track, buy, sell, and do with what they please. The fact you didn't get the memo is YOUR problem not theirs. By the way this is a free country right? We are free to do business with who ever we want - correct? You do support that freedom right? Well either you do support freedom or you support some form of socialized state that dictates to people who want to be in business what information they can CHARGE for their services and what they can't. I prefer a free state myself. For the rest of you - I suggest cuba before we go over and "F" it up - maybe there you can find a nanny to protect you from all those privacy violations you perceive.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Ripon I swear to christ you were dropped on your head. If my data is commercially available, then it is fueling crime. Seriously aside from the idea that you seem to think your personal private information is magically signed away when you do business with someone.
> 
> That isn't free enterprise. That's a violation of provacy. My privacy trumps your business, and no, I didn't give permission for them to share my information when I signed up. The privacy policies changed and there was no agreeing, disagreeing, or even anything more than an annual notification of what the policy was that day.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

PS: all the way at the bottom of that link:
Last updated: September 15, 2014

and if you gave them a valid email you'd have gotten the memo; otherwise not so much.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Ripon I swear to christ you were dropped on your head. If my data is commercially available, then it is fueling crime. Seriously aside from the idea that you seem to think your personal private information is magically signed away when you do business with someone.
> 
> That isn't free enterprise. That's a violation of provacy. My privacy trumps your business, and no, I didn't give permission for them to share my information when I signed up. The privacy policies changed and there was no agreeing, disagreeing, or even anything more than an annual notification of what the policy was that day.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ripon said:


> PS: all the way at the bottom of that link:
> Last updated: September 15, 2014
> 
> and if you gave them a valid email you'd have gotten the memo; otherwise not so much.


Like I said, annual update. And they change it right after they send the updates anyway. That whole part about this policy is subject to change at any time without prior notification or consent. It's dirty dealings. I don't mind using cookies to craft adds. Actually it's nice not seeing tampon and birth control adds, or links to designer fashion websites. 
What is over the top is releasing my viewing habits on Netflix and Facebook to non paying, noncommercial entities. Maybe I don't want my buddies knowing Shoots made me watch the Notebook, or my parents seeing how many violent movies I watch. (Used to get lectures) it's not advertising a service, it's advertising "hey your buddy watched this, why don't you" to people who already paid for the service. It isn't making money. It's just violating my privacy. Also I don't want to know if my buddy just watched some gay porn or broke back mountain. Might chang my view of him ya know?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Problem is that these companies don't want you to know what they're up to. Sure you agree to the terms and conditions. And somewhere, buried in all that legalese gobbledygook that nobody reads is the permission you give them to sell your data. It's not well known. 

WHAT THEY SHOULD DO is say it up front in layman's terms. We are going to share your data, agree or disagree? But their business wouldn't be so booming if they did that now would it? Because it goes against the grain of most people...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I abandoned Facebook at the same moment I started the thread about them demanding ID. I am surprised, but I don't miss it. Sure it was cool being connected to some of the groups and companies, and of course some of my family with whom my schedule rarely meshes for a phone call. But now I have more time for other things, am reducing my footprint, etc. I think I will be working on reducing my footprint further. I'd rather learn the specific websites I want direct from the companies, and know that I'm going directly to them instead of through search engines and other things that track my habits.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I consider this debate to be equal with "fair pay" arguments.
When one side controls the terms, the other only has 2 options. Agree to them, or walk away.
Is that fair? No.
Is it legal? Yes.
If you can negotiate your own terms with them, more power to you.
Since they don't care to offer such negotiation, and are more than content to lose the small amount of business that such would bring, they offer one set of terms and you have to decide.

If you clicked "Ok", and didn't read the agreement, that is your fault, not theirs.
Never sign your name to ANYTHING you have not fully read of at least trust is in your best interest.


----------

